# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Puentes >  Viaducto de Trapagaran, Bilbao...el tablero más ancho de Europa.

## jlois

http://www.eipsa.net/es/ficha_proyec...id_proyecto=52

El viaducto de Trapagaran domina ya las alturas de la 'Supersur'. Después de más de dos años de obras, la imponente estructura principal del puente -uno de los más largos y complejos de la primera fase de la Variante Sur Metropolitana- se alza 40 metros por encima de la A-8 en forma de serpiente que esquiva los edificios y las naves industriales de la zona. Todavía quedan unos «dos o tres meses» de faena para terminar con los trabajos de «revestimiento» y «acondicionamiento» de la infraestructura, explican fuentes de la UTE adjudicataria. Pero la parte más delicada del viaducto, que se ha convertido en toda una referencia visual para los miles de conductores que transitan a diario por la autopista, ya se ha completado.

Atrás quedan las complicadas operaciones que se han seguido para levantar el esqueleto de la infraestructura, de casi un kilómetro de longitud y que conectará con el área de peaje de la 'Supersur', en Ugarte, antes de comenzar su recorrido bajo tierra. Lo que viene a continuación es un repaso de las características y de los principales hitos que han marcado el proceso constructivo de este puente, cuyo coste ha supuesto un desembolso de unos 46 millones de euros, y que permitirá descargar parte del tráfico de la A-8.

Viaducto principal y accesos 

Nudo de viales en el enlace de Trapagaran 

El viaducto de Trapagaran se divide en dos partes: la estructura principal, de 670 metros de longitud, y las pasarelas de acceso que formarán parte del nudo de viales que enlazarán la autopista de pago con la A-8. El primero de ellos está dividido en cuatro vanos centrales de 125 metros de luz y dos situados en sus extremos separados por unos 80 metros. La anchura del tablero principal, de más de 35 metros, es comparable a la longitud de un campo de balonmano. Dispuestos uno tras otro, en el viaducto cabrían 34 canchas. Los accesos, en cambio, forman cuatro estructuras independientes que convergen hacia una zona de transición que se adentra en el tronco del puente. Se trata de una zona de geometría compleja, donde la distancia entre soportes alcanza los 80 metros y en el que longitud máxima de los tableros llega a los 272 metros.



Los pilares 

Encofrados trepantes y apoyos «elegantes» 

Los pilares del viaducto han sido edificados en función de las particularidades del terreno. Los que sustentan la estructura principal, que pueden llegar a tener 40 metros de altura, son unos prismas «huecos» de 8,5 metros de largo por 5,1 metros de ancho. Se trata de unos postes «sencillos y elegantes», según los medios consultados en la obra, que se ensanchan en su cabeza para recoger el peso del núcleo que forma el tablero. Las pilas de las pasarelas de acceso, por su parte, se han levantado siguiendo una sección circular. Esta diferencia se explica por la línea curva que siguen los ramales y por el escaso espacio disponible para levantar el puente. Sus dimensiones son de unos dos metros de diámetro y están caracterizadas por cuatro ranuras que sirven para proporcionales una línea más estilizada. El alzado de las pilas se ha realizado mediante un sistema conocido como encofrado trepante.



Los tableros 

Hormigón pretensado y acero en las dovelas 

Una vez levantados los pilares, el siguiente paso ha sido montar un encofrado colgado desde el que se ha podido ejecutar los 10 metros del núcleo del tablero. Sobre esta parte del viaducto, denominada «dovela cero», se ha trabajado después sobre la propia plataforma. La sección transversal está formada por un solo cajón de hormigón pretensado. Sus 18 metros de ancho y su canto de casi 6 metros de alto permitirían «jugar un partido de baloncesto en su interior». Para completar la plataforma sobre la que circularán los vehículos, se han dispuesto sobre el núcleo una serie de marcos metálicos transversales, también conocidos como jabalcones, sobre los que se apoyan voladizos laterales. Estos marcos quedan recubiertos de una chapa metálica decorativa. Los cajones sobre los que se sustentan las pasarelas de acceso han sido construidas con hormigón y acero. En este punto se escogió el uso de este último material como «elemento estructural» debido a las «facilidades de montaje» que ofrece, lo que permite «minimizar» las afecciones al tráfico en la A-8 durante las obras.



Sistema constructivo 

Dovelas sucesivas para rebajar el impacto 

Uno de los aspectos «más destacados» del viaducto, además de su singular diseño en un espacio en el que tiene que 'convivir' con la propia A-8 y las edificaciones de la zona, ha sido el sistema constructivo que se sigue para su materialización. Sobre la denominada dovela cero, una vez alzados los pilares, se han colocado una especie de carros que han ido construyendo la plataforma. Estas máquinas avanzan de forma simétrica trabajando siempre desde arriba. Este método de dovelas sucesivas, que reduce el impacto sobre las carreteras y los edificios, requiere una zona de acopio de materiales al pie de cada pilar y una grúa para el suministro. Por último, cuando dos voladizos creados por las máquinas están cerca de tocarse se construye la denominada «dovela de cierre» en el tablero. Una vez conseguida la «continuidad estructural», entran en escena una serie de grúas que sirven para colocar los citados jabalcones metálicos laterales, sobre los que se acondicionan unas prelosas.



Últimos trabajos 

Pavimentación y seguridad 

Con el esqueleto ya edificado, la última parte de la obra se centra en el revestimiento y en los acabados, que incluyen la señalización, la instalación de elementos de seguridad y la pavimentación. 

http://www.elcorreo.com/vizcaya/v/20...-20100412.html

DATOS DE LA OBRA

La 'Supersur'. La Diputación, impulsora del proyecto, prevé inaugurar la Variante Sur Metropolitana, la mayor obra pública de Vizcaya, en abril de 2011.

Viaducto de Trapagaran. Fue adjudicada a finales de 2007 por un importe de unos 46 millones de euros. Dada la complejidad de la obra, se adjudicó en un solo paquete a la UTE formada por Construcciones Adolfo Sobrino, Cycasa Canteras y Construcciones, Fonorte y URSSA Cooperativa.

Características. Se trata de un viaducto principal, de 670 metros de longitud y tres carriles por sentido, entre el enlace de Trapagaran y la estación de peaje que se ubicará en la zona del barrio de Ugarte. También tendrá una compleja zona de acceso de cuatro estructuras independientes. En total, un puente de casi un kilómetro de longitud.

Su diseño. Ha sido diseñado de forma serpenteante para minimizar el impacto sobre la autopista A-8 y sobre las edificaciones industriales de la zona.

----------


## perdiguera

Una obra en la que me hubiese gustado estar.
Gracias jlois por enseñarnosla.
Un abrazo.

----------

